# Christmas Muffins



## cara (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you have some recipes especially for christmas?
I´ll try to translate some of mine....  

*Lübecker Muffins*

100g flour
170g shredded coconut 
1 Tblsp baking powder
1/2 tblsp baking soda
4 eggwhite
120g marzipane
grated lemon peel
2 tblsp Rum
100g sugar

sift together the flour, baking powder and soda.
whisk stiff (?) the eggwhite.
cut marzipan into small pieces and add togehter with the lemon peel, the sugar and the Rum to the egg.
Add the dry ingredients and blend well.
spoon into the pan and bake in the preheated oven at 180°C (355°F) for 20-25min.


*Zimtstern Muffins*

200g flour
50g cornstarch
2 teasp baking powder
1/2 teasp baking soda
3 teasp cinnamon
150g chopped walnuts

1 egg
150g softed butter
150g yoghurt
120g sugar

sift together the starch, baking powder, soda, cinnamon and walnuts.
in a big bowl blend well the egg, butter, yoghurt and sugar.
add the dry ingredients and mix  just enough to blend.
spoon into the pan.
bake at 180°C (355°F) for 20-25min

for decoration mix lemon juice with powder sugar and top the muffins. put a cinnamon star on top


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 25, 2005)

whoa Cara, they both sound wonderful!!  I was also going to try my hands at Stollen this year, now at this point I am almost tempted to make this Christmas baking with all German theme!!  (well, with the exception of panforte and ricciarelli which we can't possibly pass a christmas without... ) Danke shoen!!


----------



## cara (Nov 26, 2005)

Licia, you`re welcome.... ;o)
if the translation wouldn`t be so difficult you would get much more.....


----------



## cara (Dec 11, 2005)

*Spekulatius Coffee Muffins*

*Spekulatius- Kaffee- Muffins

*150g flour
100g Spekulatius
60g   ground almonds
1t Spekulatiusspice *
2t  baking powder
1/2 t baking soda

2 eggs
120g brown sugar
100g soft butter
150g Joghurt
80ml strong coffee ( ca, 1/3 cup)

for decoration:

100g confectioners sugar
2t instant coffee powder
1 T Wasser
Minispekulatius

brake the Spekulatius, mix with flour, almonds, spice, baking powder and soda.
In a big bowl quirl the eggs with sugar, butter, yoghurt and coffee, add the flourmixture

spoon the batter into the pan and bake in preheated oven (350°F/180°C)for about 20-25min.


for the glaze mix the confectioners sugar with the coffeepowder and water and top the muffins.

*made of cinnamon, cloves, ginger, allspice, nutmeg, Cardamom


----------

